# Can the rider see the impact of you rating them before they rate you?



## DubLuv (Jan 8, 2018)

Title pretty much says it all. I have seen older videos claiming if you rate the pass lower than 5 stars, and they pay attention to rating they can see the hit. I saw one newer video saying uber changed this recently and they can't see the impact of your rating until after they rate you. 

Witch is true?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DubLuv said:


> Title pretty much says it all. I have seen older videos claiming if you rate the pass lower than 5 stars, and they pay attention to rating they can see the hit. I saw one newer video saying uber changed this recently and they can't see the impact of your rating until after they rate you.
> 
> Witch is true?


Uber's 180 days of change said that they were going to delay the rating change so your pax won't know which driver did it.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Pax can't see what you rated them until they rate you. It used to be different but now it's easier to down rate a pax without retaliation.


----------



## DubLuv (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks guys.

Twice now I've had one of my five star ratings removed. It wasn't changed, just gone. So I know pax can remove ratings. Can they lower them after the fact?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

DubLuv said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Twice now I've had one of my five star ratings removed. It wasn't changed, just gone. So I know pax can remove ratings. Can they lower them after the fact?


Drivers can no longer change what they rated pax, I believe this also applies the other way around.

One of the recent changes was that pax cannot see their rating update until after they have rated the driver (or presumably till the period in which they can rate the driver ends if they didn't rate).


----------



## DubLuv (Jan 8, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Drivers can no longer change what they rated pax, I believe this also applies the other way around.
> 
> One of the recent changes was that pax cannot see their rating update until after they have rated the driver (or presumably till the period in which they can rate the driver ends if they didn't rate).


These two ratings were removed this past week. Called uber they said the pax had to call to remove the rating. Don't trust a word they say, as they barely speak English, but that's what they said.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

I typically rate pax a 3 or 4.
Rarely give out a 5 unless a cash tip.
My driver rating rarely changes.
Mostly get 5’s a few 4’s with an occasional 3 or 2.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I wish Uber would follow lyft new rating system. It’s easier I just go in the next morning and only rate those who deserved to be 4 or less. Luggage no tip. Ask for a stop and not offer me a coffee or tip Leave a mess in my car. Promise to tip and then don’t. 

If they are pleasant simple point A to point B. and don’t do anything negative and don’t tip I still leave em at 5.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> I wish Uber would follow lyft new rating system. It's easier I just go in the next morning and only rate those who deserved to be 4 or less. Luggage no tip. Ask for a stop and not offer me a coffee or tip Leave a mess in my car. Promise to tip and then don't.
> 
> If they are pleasant simple point A to point B. and don't do anything negative and don't tip I still leave em at 5.


I love the passengers who actually offer coffee which I take them up on and slip me at least a $5 bill after the ride. They get 5 stars all day.


----------



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> I wish Uber would follow lyft new rating system. It's easier I just go in the next morning and only rate those who deserved to be 4 or less. Luggage no tip. Ask for a stop and not offer me a coffee or tip Leave a mess in my car. Promise to tip and then don't.
> 
> If they are pleasant simple point A to point B. and don't do anything negative and don't tip I still leave em at 5.


I hate it when they come in saying " we will take care of you or We got green "n at the end of the ride they seem twice as drunk and have seemed to have forgotten what they said


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

DubLuv said:


> Title pretty much says it all. I have seen older videos claiming if you rate the pass lower than 5 stars, and they pay attention to rating they can see the hit. I saw one newer video saying uber changed this recently and they can't see the impact of your rating until after they rate you.
> 
> Witch is true?


Pax sees after they rate you.

If he gets pissed about it, then he can go in and start dinging complaints, like : unprofessional, unclean, navigation ...., and maybe say you were drunk and swerving all over the street, hitting a trash can, then ran over a dog.

A poetic pax can have your butt in a sling, so be careful. Lol


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

DubLuv said:


> Title pretty much says it all. I have seen older videos claiming if you rate the pass lower than 5 stars, and they pay attention to rating they can see the hit. I saw one newer video saying uber changed this recently and they can't see the impact of your rating until after they rate you.
> 
> Witch is true?


Which.*

I believe they can because I've been docked on my rating immediately after docking them with negative feedback.

Thankfully with Lyft you can dispute the feedback if you believe they rated you bad in retaliation.

Lyft has said that I'm one of the highest rated drivers in the area where I drive and I believe this is partly due to me disputing the negative feedback left by riders in retaliation for negative feedback.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I believe they can because I've been docked on my rating immediately after docking them with negative feedback.


Never leave feedback. Even though the PAX can't see the ratings, they might get the feedback notification.


----------

